# Neuer Fakeshop Technologien23



## Reiner1955 (27 März 2014)

Da berichtet konsumer.info über einen neuen Shop aus Arnis den es gar nicht gibt.
"Alle Daten die im Impressum des Shops hinterlegt sind, sind gefälscht, unter der angegebenen Adresse gibt es keine Firma, schon gar nicht eine “Technologien23 Verwaltungs-GmbH”."
Quelle und mehr http://www.konsumer.info/?p=30582


----------



## Goblin (27 März 2014)

Seite ist nicht mehr erreichbar


----------



## Reiner1955 (27 März 2014)

Goblin schrieb:


> Seite ist nicht mehr erreichbar


Na da war der Hoster aber schnell


----------



## jupp11 (27 März 2014)

Reiner1955 schrieb:


> "Alle Daten die im Impressum des Shops hinterlegt sind, sind gefälscht,


auch die des angeblichen Domaininhabers . Die Adresse
Heumarkt 6
50667 Köln 
gehört http://www.muehlenkoelsch.de/index.php/impressum.html


----------



## Reiner1955 (27 März 2014)

jupp11 schrieb:


> auch die des angeblichen Domaininhabers . Die Adresse
> Heumarkt 6
> 50667 Köln
> gehört http://www.muehlenkoelsch.de/index.php/impressum.html



Ende gut, alles gut, wieder ein Abzockshop weniger


----------



## Goblin (27 März 2014)

Hab mal telefoniert. Laut Aussage des Wirtes der Gaststätte hat der Domaininhaber da nie gewohnt und ist auch dort nicht bekannt. In dem Gebäude gibts nicht mal Wohnungen


----------



## Reiner1955 (27 März 2014)

Goblin schrieb:


> Hab mal telefoniert. Laut Aussage des Wirtes der Gaststätte hat der Domaininhaber da nie gewohnt und ist auch dort nicht bekannt


Kein Wunder, die Adresse ist mitten in Köln im Touristenvedel- nahe Dom, hat er sich mit Sicherheit willkürlich rausgesucht, oder der der war da schon mal ein Bier trinken.


----------



## Reiner1955 (27 März 2014)

Ein "Herr" schrieb mir folgende Mail:

"[email protected]
108.162.231.160
am 27.03.2014 um 13:54
Ich habe schon Zwei heute das Dritte mal dort bestellt und habe meine Ware immer erhalten."

Rofl, und ich soll das glauben ??????


----------



## Goblin (27 März 2014)

Wenn man schon besch..... will sollten die Daten vom Impressum und bei Denic schon gleich sein


----------

